# does this job sound outrageous ?!?



## ProBoarders (Feb 22, 2011)

hello there, A friend and I have just started into the drywall industry ( only hanging the board ) here in Alberta. We've run into a job that the builder wants us to find mudders /tapers. We do realize pricing is frowned upon on here, were not looking to get them, but simply to know if we are being charged too much ?and how much a job this size roughly should be ?

The house is 4200 sq/ft of floor space in total, ( 2 floors and garage ) 
tapers are supplying the material. The estimate being $12,600. . . . ?????

thanks

Board sqare feet is approx 11,300.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Is that 4,200sq of board or floor space ?

If it's board feet I think guys in Alberta are making around .30¢/ft and higher to tape. Boarding is around the same. I'm guessing without seeing that it would be around a $1,500-$2,000 for each trade.

If that's 4,200sq of floor space, multiply by 4 to get a rough board footage. Better a little high than low. So you would have roughly 16,000sq board feet.

Now multiply that 16,000 x .30¢ = $4,800. That's approximate for each trade.


----------



## ProBoarders (Feb 22, 2011)

Floor space


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Was editing. Keep reading above.:yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

ProBoarders said:


> hello there, A friend and I have just started into the drywall industry ( only hanging the board ) here in Alberta. We've run into a job that the builder wants us to find mudders /tapers. We do realize pricing is frowned upon on here, were not looking to get them, but simply to know if we are being charged too much ?and how much a job this size roughly should be ?
> 
> The house is 4200 sq/ft of floor space in total, ( 2 floors and garage )
> tapers are supplying the material. The estimate being $12,600. . . . ?????
> ...


 there is not enough information to give you a half decent answer yeah 4200sqft floorspace but there could be tons of walls offangles window returns vaults bead you need sqft of board to be finished and lf of bead...too many unnones


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> ...too many unnones


When did you start speaking spanish? And why are you talking about food?:jester:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> When did you start speaking spanish? And why are you talking about food?:jester:


 hahaahaha i dont know


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe it's b/c your drywall work sucks:whistling2:
mud and smis are right, but if we go with what mudslingr calculates sq at,that means there's $7,000 left over for material and extras.
Maybe my 1st statement is right:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> maybe it's b/c your drywall work sucks:whistling2:
> mud and smis are right, but if we go with what mudslingr calculates sq at,that means there's $7,000 left over for material and extras.
> Maybe my 1st statement is right:whistling2:


Ooouuuuchh!
And maybe it's L5 with a 35' tall great room with skylights between all the trusses and a special fancy rotating Vario sculpture.:whistling2:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Ooouuuuchh!
> And maybe it's L5 with a 35' tall great room with skylights between all the trusses and a special fancy rotating Vario sculpture.:whistling2:


 2 sculptures


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> 2 sculptures


You have two hours from..........................................now. 

GO!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Ooouuuuchh!
> And maybe it's L5 with a 35' tall great room with skylights between all the trusses and a special fancy rotating Vario sculpture.:whistling2:


Fancy stuff in Alberta


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> maybe it's b/c your drywall work sucks:whistling2:
> mud and smis are right, but if we go with what mudslingr calculates sq at,that means there's $7,000 left over for material and extras.
> Maybe my 1st statement is right:whistling2:


You're right ! I should have mentioned my quote was labour only for a standard house with no fancy crap.


----------

